# Dog ban in Executive towers?



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

HI all

Apologies if this has already been discussed - couldn't find any mention in other threads

I was recently viewing an apartment in Executive Towers and in the apartment there was a letter from the management dated June 2014, stating that dogs were no longer allowed in executive towers and landlords were not to let to tenants with dogs or other pets. It also said that there would be an automatic ban of 250aed levied on anyone caught with a dog in the 'communal area' (whatever that applies to)

The agent said the ban was not being enforced and many people had their dogs still. Can anyone clarify? Has anyone who lives there with a dog been fined?

many thanks!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The agent is probably right in that there is a ban but it's not widely enforced. You find that in many apartment buildings and communities in Dubai. I once saw sign in a lift in a building on Sheikh Zayed that said if pet owners didn't take responsibility for cleaning up after their pets, the building management would have to start enforcing the no-pet clause in the rental contracts. 

But there are plenty of buildings that allow pets. Why always have the constant worry about living in a building that technically has a pet ban? You never know when the management might step up and start seriously enforcing the no pet clause. Not worth it.





celticcavegirl said:


> HI all
> 
> Apologies if this has already been discussed - couldn't find any mention in other threads
> 
> ...


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> But there are plenty of buildings that allow pets. Why always have the constant worry about living in a building that technically has a pet ban? You never know when the management might step up and start seriously enforcing the no pet clause. Not worth it.


Because I have to take a short term rental contract and executive towers is by far by best option!


----------

